
Intel recalls all Basis Peak watches due to overheating - xtqctz
http://www.mybasis.com/safety/
======
xtqctz
Basis is providing full refunds and will be shutting down the supporting data
services at the end of the year.

For reference, Intel acquired Basis for around $100 million in Q1 2014.
([https://techcrunch.com/2014/03/25/intel-competes-purchase-
of...](https://techcrunch.com/2014/03/25/intel-competes-purchase-of-basis-
science/))

~~~
seesomesense
The class action suits will cost them another $100 million

------
kbody
They really had a chance to do something and I feel that they didn't even try.

